# Desiguation



## Oscarrojas

I need that somebody tells me which is the meaning of "Desiguation" - Ingles
Necesito que alguien me diga cual es el significado de "Desiguation" - Español


----------



## 0scar

Necesitamos que pongas de que tema se trata. Una oración que incluya la palabra.


----------



## Peter P

No encuentro en los diccionarios (en inglés) que he consultado dicha palabra, ¿estará correctamente escrita?

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

Desig*n*ation?


----------



## Oscarrojas

Las siguientes son dos ejemplos donde aparece la palabra "Desiguation".

These units are developed to asure that every brake of a given model *desiguation* will be matched at a predeterminated torque and current point to every other brake of the same model designation. By possibility of a special adjustment each brake will be matched at the selected match point to within ±1.5% provided that the match point is above 50 % of the max possible torque. All other points of the curve then are within ±4% deviation from each other. The use of matched hysteresis brakes is for example of advantage for a multi tension control system for multi spool payoff frames.
Rock Quality *Desiguation*.
Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Gracias



Peter P said:


> No encuentro en los diccionarios (en inglés) que he consultado dicha palabra, ¿estará correctamente escrita?
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.


 
Si esta correcta!!!


----------



## 0scar

Oscarrojas said:


> Las siguientes son dos ejemplos donde aparece la palabra "Desiguation".
> 
> 
> These units are developed to asure that every brake of a given *model* *desiguation* will be matched at a predeterminated torque and current point to every other brake of the same *model* *designation*. By possibility of a special adjustment each brake will be matched at the selected match point to within ±1.5% provided that the match point is above 50 % of the max possible torque. All other points of the curve then are within ±4% deviation from each other. The use of matched hysteresis brakes is for example of advantage for a multi tension control system for multi spool payoff frames.
> Rock Quality *Desiguation*.
> Espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Gracias


 
Si *desiguation* está bien escrito entonces *designation* está mal escrito...
...giv mi e breik


----------



## Peter P

You are right Oscar, it is obvious that designation is correct and that there is a typographical error.

So, take a break

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Oscarrojas

0scar said:


> Si *desiguation* está bien escrito entonces *designation* está mal escrito...
> ...giv mi e breik


NOOOOOOOOOO, es otra palabra


----------



## jalibusa

*"Desiguation":* The act or process of removing iguanas (iguas for short) from a building or from a piece of equipment.


----------



## fsabroso

jalibusa said:


> *"Desiguation":* The act or process of removing iguanas (iguas for short) from a building or from a piece of equipment.


 ... are you kidding? because it's a good one .

If not, could you give us a reference to the source?

Thanks!

Fsabroso
Mod.


----------



## Peter P

Oscarrojas, tienes razón, existe la palabra aunque no la encuentro en el diccionario, en la pág. 50 de este enlace *[PDF]* ÍNDICE  encontré "...el indice RQD (rock quality desiguation). Pero aún no sé que es ni como decirlo en español, seguiré buscando y te diré lo que encuentre, me has dado una tarea para la casa. 

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Peter P

The Endangered Species Act- [ Traduzca esta página ] En este enlace también aparece la palabra donde está el tópico HABITAT CRÍTICO, pero en la traducción la palabra aparece en inglés. 

Dejo la tarea para la casa

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jalibusa

fsabroso said:


> ... are you kidding? because it's a good one .
> 
> If not, could you give us a reference to the source?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Fsabroso
> Mod.


 
Es una broma; ofrezco mis disculpas.


----------



## 0scar

Habría que avisar a los 87000 sitios que tienen la frase "critical-habitat designation" y que la corrijan a "critical-habitat desiguation". Da vergüenza ajena que uno solo sepa escribir como la gente. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22critical-habitat+desiguation%22+&btnG=Search
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="critical-habitat+designation"+&btnG=Search


----------



## 0scar

Peter P said:


> Oscarrojas, tienes razón, existe la palabra aunque no la encuentro en el diccionario, en la pág. 50 de este enlace *[PDF]* ÍNDICE encontré "...el indice RQD (rock quality desiguation). Pero aún no sé que es ni como decirlo en español, seguiré buscando y te diré lo que encuentre, me has dado una tarea para la casa.
> 
> Salu2
> 
> Peter P.


 
_*RQD (rock quality desiguation)=DRC(desiguación roca de calidad)*_


----------



## Peter P

Buenos días colegas del foro

Ayer dije que esta era una tarea para la casa. Puedo estar equivocado hasta que alguien demuestre que lo estoy, mantengo la opinión de *"it is obvious that designation is correct and that there is a typographical error."*  Todos los artículos que he leido en inglés donde aparece dicha palabra como clave (desiguation) aparece en el contexto muy poca o ninguna vez dicha palabra pero si aparece la palabra designation. Aún en español "desiguación", en el contexto aparece designación. *[PDF]* <a href="Anales1.pdf">PRIMERA SECCION. </a> 1. Lei orgánica de la *...*
Formato de archivo: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Versión en HTML
*Desiguacion* de tema para el premio de 4845. ...... 424. Facultad de Medicina,. 1. Designacion de tema para el premio de 4844. ..... 424 *...*
www.anales.uchile.cl/6s/n7/indice.pdf - Páginas similares

Acabo de echar una ojeada a la segunda edición del Merrian-Webster con la esperanza de que por lo menos apareciera como una palabra ya en desuso, y nada.
Sigo con el criterio de que tanto en Inglés como en español lo correcto es designation-designación. Cuando estudiante tuve compañeros que al escribir la n parecía que escribían u.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

I went through the 99 items that come in google for "desiguation" and unfortunately I come to the same conclusion as Peter: illiteracy is on the rise.  By the way my n's look like u's.


----------



## abeltio

Es designation
El "RQD index" es Rock Quality Designation index... y aparentemente mucha gente tiene problemas para escribir designation, desiguation, destignation... etc

Ahora bien, si la definición de desiguation como la remoción de iguanas no funciona... tengo el honor de proponer a desiguation como otro neologismo que acabo de inventar, por lo que no creo que haya referencia alguna... es un neologismo: 

desiguation = acto de quitar iguas de un terreno.


----------

